# Apple Iphone 4S 16GB schwarz mit Simlock - neu!



## shooot3r (11. April 2012)

* 
Apple Iphone 4S 16GB schwarz

Mit Simlock


Verkaufe  hier mein Nagelneues Iphone 4S 16GB Schwarz von meiner  Vertragsverlängerung. Der Vertrag wurde am 11.04.2012 verlängert, somit  bekommen Sie wie gesagt ein neues Iphone. Das Smartphone wird vor dem  Versand nicht geöffnet . Es wird mit der Originalrechnung verschickt,  somit haben sie noch die Herstellergarantie bzw. Garantie von T-Mobile.  Da es ein T-Mobile Handy ist, hat es auch einen T-Mobile Sim- bzw.  Netlock. Auf Nachfrage bei der Telekom wurde mir jedoch bestätigt, dass  man das Handy mit jeder T-Mobile Vertrags- bzw. Xtra Simkarte benutzen  kann. Bei Fragen stehe ich Ihnen gerne zur verfügung. **Handy wird als versichertes DHL Paket verschickt.

Preis: 490

Zahlung: vorzugsweise Paypal
*


----------

